

A better way for hackers to promote themselves - dsowers
http://www.mycelial.com/?hn=1

======
dsowers
A few months ago I became unsatisfied with the existing ways that a programmer
had available to show their work and accomplishments online. The resume sites
out there use the old fashioned resume format of bulleted lists and text
descriptions. Our projects should be promoted in a more visual way to give
them more credit.

Mycelial is geared towards promoting your hobbies alongside your work, not
just the past positions you've held.

I would love to get feedback on this app!

~~~
dividebyzero
I like the layout a lot! Nice app. You could make it a little more ipad
friendly, though. Maybe make a dedicated mobile version of the site? What
technologies did you use to build this?

~~~
dsowers
Thanks for the feedback! I built this with rails. You can see all of the
technologies involved in the tags section here:
<http://www.mycelial.com/projects/15>

------
kyle_t
Really beautifully designed. I had one of those instant (and rare) "man this
is a beautiful design" moments. And then I saw the name. I understand why you
chose the name but I struggle to pronounce it, yet alone spell it.

Beautiful and I like the concept, just not a fan of the name.

~~~
dsowers
Thanks. Fair criticism of the name too. It's really hard to settle on a name
when you're building things. Especially since it is so hard to find a .com
that is a real word these days.

------
grest
This is really interesting- I've actually wanted to tie the different aspects
of my life together in one place- I'm programmer but also an artist. I'd like
to promote both at the same time and this looks like a place I could do that.
If anything, thanks for hosting my portfolio!

~~~
dsowers
Thanks. I built this for the same reasons. We all have diverse hobbies and
resumes can't capture all of the interesting stuff that we do. I also wanted
to create a mechanism for better project discovery. Mycelial accomplishes this
with tags. If you tag the core components/technologies of your projects, they
will automatically be related to other similar projects via the sporeprint
page.

